# my mentor is gone...



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss, and I will be sure to take your advice and hug a loved one tonight. I will give an extra one in your fathers honor.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Remember the good times Dan. Glad you had some quality time before he left.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Sorry to hear Dan. The lessons you learned from him are evident.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

sorry to hear the news yesterday morn. god speed JustDucky Sr.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

It's a huge hole for me, but as dad himself said it when he got the worst possible prognosis from the docs..."I'm 86...I've had a hell of a run!" Not sure I would've had the same reaction to the news. Yep, one hell of a man for sure 

Thanks for all the kind thoughts.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow, sorry to hear about your loss but am glad to hear you were able to spend some quality time with him at the end. God bless you and your family.


----------



## Mallard870 (Aug 11, 2005)

Sorry to hear this Dan, Thoughts and Prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

just ducky said:


> It's a huge hole for me, but as dad himself said it when he got the worst possible prognosis from the docs..."I'm 86...I've had a hell of a run!" Not sure I would've had the same reaction to the news. Yep, one hell of a man for sure
> 
> Thanks for all the kind thoughts.


Hell of a man right there!

Dan, they will all be home soon and I will give them all a hug.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> Hell of a man right there!
> 
> Dan, they will all be home soon and I will give them all a hug.


You do that Brandon. And keep doing it!!!


----------



## Ruger-44 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry for your loss JD.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> just ducky said:
> 
> 
> > ..."I'm 86...I've had a hell of a run!"


I think that's all any of us could ever hope or ask for.
No doubt it's a painful time Dan, but the memories you had with your Dad will sustain you.

Peace,
Big T


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Dan.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry for you loss Dan. I dread that very day myself.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. Sounds like a great man.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Dan. I went through the same thing in in 2007. My dad knew he was going too and I got to spend a good amount of time with him, talking about things and through things as well. It was Curt who told me to ""go and spend time with your dad dude, you will be glad you did. He was right I spent every Wednesday after work with him for quite a while. My mom would bring us dinner in the living room and we would eat off tv trays. We got a lot of things resolved between us. 

You are right on with your statement Dan. If there is one positive about that nasty disease it's the time you get to spend with your loved ones. My dad was the exact oppisite of your dads age, he was 68....................... I still miss him................... a lot some days.

Hang in there Dan it will get easier as days go by.

Todd


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear that man. You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Sorry for your loss. Sounds like you had a great Dad.


----------



## Wingmaster22 (Oct 29, 2003)

i'm glad you got to spend some time with him dan. lost my dad about a year ago, still hurts some but those last couple of months brought us closer than we ever were. funny how that happens. hopefully we can raise a toast to him when we're out west....in fact i'm counting on it. i'll will be thinking of you. take care and god bless.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Wingmaster22 said:


> i'm glad you got to spend some time with him dan. lost my dad about a year ago, still hurts some but those last couple of months brought us closer than we ever were. funny how that happens. hopefully we can raise a toast to him when we're out west....in fact i'm counting on it. i'll will be thinking of you. take care and god bless.


Dave,

Yes, there will be lots of toasts being made in coming months, including in ND. In fact, in respect to dad, we are having a small graveside gathering this Monday. Mainly just us brothers and a few close friends. We are all planning to wear our hunting clothes...camo, upland vests, orange deer hunting hats, etc....and quite possibly in violation of every rule or law, we are going to have a toast for dad right there at the gravesite  Exactly what dad would want us to do. 

Again, thanks to everyone for the thoughts. As dad himself said, he "had a hell of a run"!


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. My Dad was the same not much of a duck hunter, but loved to hunt phz. October 20 the will never be the same for me since my dads passing. Hang in there! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

